# Fursuit mouth/talking squeaker.



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 24, 2012)

I am getting a new fursuit head done and was wondering where I can get
those squeakers one puts in there mouth to have that squeaky talking.

I tried looking on eBay all I found was larger kind.
Anyone know what I am talking about and where I can get them?


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 24, 2012)

People usually just cut open a dog toy to get the squeaker out.


----------



## chewycuticle (Sep 25, 2012)

i bought a big pack of them at a dog show. i THINK they were made by kong. too lazy to go find them and tell you, sorry.


----------

